# A Walk (For PSU ) to remember!!



## Sujeet (Jan 16, 2012)

Arguably It Might Not Hold A Deserving Place In This Section :
I am simply giving brief discription of my funny(surprisng and Eye Opening) visit to Nehru Place ,New Delhi ..Known For its Gigantic Hardware market for getting A new PSU after my old intex..duh!!PSU got blown!*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/150518-psu-blown-intex-450watt-cheapo-new-psu-plz-suggest.html
Thanks to ico post which kept me out of the risk of getting one more crap box:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/147389-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html
Here Is How it all went down:
Shop 1
Me:I want a 500 watt PSU please dont offer me cooler master ,iball,intex,etc
I want corsair ,seasonic or tagan.
Dealer:We only deal in Coolermaster PSUz its the most trusted one out here:
Me:OH!Thanks...(And I left)
Shop 2
Me:I want seasonic 500 watt psu(i knew i wont get it! still made a try)  
Dealer:We dont deal in local brands(LOL)...prefer cooler master or you can get fOXIN
Me:
Shop 3
Me:Can i get 500 watt psu(tried to be as generic as possible as i can.. had already been through shocks like above by being brand specific)
DealerSU????
Me:SMPS!
Dealer:Oh I thought you wanted PSU!!!!We have i ball 600watt....and on and on..
Me:Tagan 500 watt!ck...
Me:NO NO!!...let it go..thank you
And it went on..
So as you can see that even at palces like nehru place big hardware dealers no nothing about psu and brands or anything regarding it ..they just misguide customers like me in believing that do brands like seasonic,tagan,corsair...even exists!
Following Image is the fate of my two PRO-PSU 
You Should be very careful while dealing in psu if not for others!
Ofcourse there are online stores for that but most indians still prefer going for window shopping..and this is what they get
FINALLY Somehow i managed to procure Corsair CX500 watt PSU ...phew!!!
Following Image is the fate of my two PSU (WHY DID I BUY THEM)

1.Frontech 350 WATT...Got fried while attached to this system:

CPU-Intel  P4
RAM:512MB DDR1
MOTHERBOARD:INTEL 845G 
HDD:SEAGATE 80GB PATA

After Upgrading My System!

2.Intex 450 WATT...Got fried  while attached to this system:

CPU:AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
GPU:MSI GTX 550Ti 1GB 
RAM:CORSAIR 4GB 1600MHz DDR3
HDD:Seagate 500GB SATA

Please Be cautious about PSU ..Dont go for "name of the game" strategy of putting all the money in rig and trying to get a cheap local PSU for your Beast PC as i did(and suffered)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2012)

whats "" about this thread is, you went for local PSU TWICE!

your second config makes it even more "  "
coz you got the recommendation/money to buy 550ti & x4, but not a PROPER PSU.

atleast now you've learnt the lesson. 

regarding shops at Delhi, you could have asked here or TE for shops, instead of wasting time & getting frustrated at the end.

anyways, happy gaming.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 16, 2012)

@sujeet,
 how is that cx 500 psu?is it ultra quiet or quiet or loud?does it gets hot?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 16, 2012)

@OP: It happened to you due to the fact that you were in wrong places/shops. 
Why didn't you try smc, where you can get cheap fsp PSUs?


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 17, 2012)

@S18000RPM i went for crap twice only bcoz i wasnt that much informed about the dark reality for psu since i wasnt A TDF member back then!!
As for the computer hardware shops are concerned ...for people living in delhi and even out of it would have heard about nehru place which is actually most reputed for all kind of tech hardware and to some extent it even lives up to its name but far as psuz are concerned it is not worth it
@Tested it with BRINK and HOMEFRONT..as far as noise is concerned i can say it is quite without games running. although it was difficult  to judge that which component is making 
noise since during gaming as usual all the fans(cpu,gpu,psu kicks in at hi speed) makes  a lot of sound!!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 17, 2012)

^^
 are you using the stock cooler for your processor?if yes then you can't hear any other sound as that cooler only makes hell lot of sound.


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 17, 2012)

@sukesh yes!!!
its stock cooler..but i believe this time i am not putting my pc to yet another risk by using stock cooler????!!!!! I haven't Overclocked any of components.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 17, 2012)

^^
 i am thinking of buying cx 500 thinking it is good and silent.


----------



## ico (Jan 17, 2012)

well, CX500v2 is okay...but for the price you have better alternative available online.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 17, 2012)

^^
 what are those?how about this silverstone,
SilverStone Strider Essential 500W
 the only problem with this is only the main power cable is sleeved and others are not.


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 17, 2012)

@ico i know there tons pf alternatives online and even u suggested me one but there were certain circumstances under which i wasnt able to consider them!
anyway ur suggestions are always helpful!thanx


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 17, 2012)

hey guys how is corsair gaming series gs 500?


----------



## ico (Jan 18, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> @ico i know there tons pf alternatives online and even u suggested me one but there were certain circumstances under which i wasnt able to consider them!
> anyway ur suggestions are always helpful!thanx


you still got the best what's available in Nehru Place. 



sukesh1090 said:


> hey guys how is corsair gaming series gs 500?


Seasonic S12II is better.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 18, 2012)

Stick to S12II 520 for now. If you are not getting it, grab GS600.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 18, 2012)

^^
 so, seasonic s12 520 is better than gs 500.then i will buy seasonic s12 520 for 3.5k+shipping from itwares.how is the price guys?is it more or perfect?
thank you.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 18, 2012)

^^ That deal which you have got from itwares (ie. 3.5K) is very good. Go ahead & buy it.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 18, 2012)

^^
k thanks will confirm the deal with them.


----------

